# Introducing myself



## Whitemuzzle (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi everyone.  New to these forums. I'm living in san Diego Calif.  Any neighbors?


----------



## REHH (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey welcome to IMF


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome! 

I actually plan on moving to SD this summer, any suggestions on good areas?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome aboard -OD


----------



## Whitemuzzle (Jan 12, 2020)

Yeah north county sd is less crowded.  North oceanside I'd say. Pricey but youre near the beach and lots to do lots of gyms .


----------



## Pcushion (Jan 20, 2020)

`Basicstero.ws welcomes you to IMF man.


----------

